# DISCUS new addition to my collection



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Alex P. cobalt jumbo gene

























Alex P. Blue Diamond jumbo gene

























Wayne Ng. Blue Diamond red pupil platinum gene


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish are looking great . Keep up the good work. I see some of Mello's fish in there. I wished I got some of the Ap cobalts too when I got the turks. What size are the tank they are in and what are you using for filters?


----------



## bodo (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice fish.. wish I have a discus tank 

do you mind to tell me how often you do water change and if you add any thing to the water to adjust Kh or Gh?

thanks


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Fish are looking great . Keep up the good work. I see some of Mello's fish in there. I wished I got some of the Ap cobalts too when I got the turks. What size are the tank they are in and what are you using for filters?


Hi Dave,

yes you're right those big cobalts are my cousin MELLO he gave those to me as a gift.. for the filters nothing fancy i was using (AC-110). but now i'm only using sponge filters since i chage my water every night.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice indeed.....now becoming a blue strain fan lah.....thanks for posting those beauties.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

bodo said:


> very nice fish.. wish I have a discus tank
> 
> do you mind to tell me how often you do water change and if you add any thing to the water to adjust Kh or Gh?
> 
> thanks


hi bodo,

i change my water every last meal of the night, nothing added to water but prime.


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> very nice indeed.....now becoming a blue strain fan lah.....thanks for posting those beauties.


thanks fracis

any pair from your BD or platinums yet?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

The APs are still under quarantine now and the BDs are almost close to 12 mths......need to clear them up b4 breeding them.......most likely doing it in 2 weeks time.



Jondis21 said:


> thanks fracis
> 
> any pair from your BD or platinums yet?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful looking fish


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Very well-shaped discus with great coloration !


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

emile said:


> Very well-shaped discus with great coloration !


thanks emile, do you have discus too?


----------

